
Ted Cruz supports Section 230 repeal during debate with Beto O'Rourke - ohjeez
https://www.fastcompany.com/90252598/ted-cruz-made-it-clear-he-supports-repealing-tech-platforms-safe-harbor
======
romwell
TL;DR: Ted "Zoddie" Cruz is against Safe Harbor provision which makes websites
safe in cases when users post something illegally.

Which, to be fair, is something that's a dead legislation walking ever since
FOSTA was passed (if the users post a prostitution ad, you may be criminally
liable under a federal law, even though prostitution itself is not a federal
crime).

That is just one of the many reasons I hope Beto (his opponent in the race)
prevails.

